# Eastern Closing Thread 2018



## MadPatSki (Mar 31, 2018)

It's that time again. There are still many ski options left... go skiing while you still can!!!

Eastern Closing Thread 2018 …No fooling with Easter skiing – Part 1
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...ad-2018-no-fooling-with-easter-skiing-part-1/


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 31, 2018)

I love this list!  Thanks for compiling it each year.  

A couple of comments, though.
1) You have Rigaud in the Eastern Townships.   
2) I thought that Burke has only committed to April 8th but may extend if conditions permit.


----------



## machski (Mar 31, 2018)

Sunday River is not planning for May 1st turns this year.  April 29th is Ski Mania day and planned closing.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Mar 31, 2018)

You can’t wait one more day till it’s April???


----------



## MadPatSki (Mar 31, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> I love this list!  Thanks for compiling it each year.
> 
> A couple of comments, though.
> 1) You have Rigaud in the Eastern Townships.
> 2) I thought that Burke has only committed to April 8th but may extend if conditions permit.






machski said:


> Sunday River is not planning for May 1st turns this year. April 29th is Ski Mania day and planned closing.



Thanks for the information, it's really appreciated. This year compilation was much longer, and the first one is always the case, as I go through various ski area websites to try to find a closing date. I didn't spend as much time on specific areas as I would probably still be searching their website, Facebook pages, etc.

I guess I should have renamed the region Eastern Townships and Montérégie due to the addition of Mt St-Bruno and Rigaud as they are generally not part of this thread. Rigaud definitely doesn't fit in the Laurentians either. That will be less of an issue in the next post. 

I've already found out (planning my own late season mad dash to use the Foxcard), that...

Middlebury Snowbowl is closing on April 8 (Friday-Sunday only)
Smugglers' Notch is closing on April 16 (that's what I was told on the phone). Madonna chair open until April 8, after that it will be Sterling only.

The blogpost has just been updated. Next post will probably around Wednesday night.


----------



## Edd (Apr 1, 2018)

Sunapee decided to close after today. Was looking forward to hitting it tomorrow based on weather. Dang it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bluebird (Apr 1, 2018)

Edd said:


> Sunapee decided to close after today. Was looking forward to hitting it tomorrow based on weather. Dang it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



And today is April fool's day:razz:! Closing date is actually April 8.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 1, 2018)

hilarious April fools joke that results in loss of customers for the last weekend


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 1, 2018)

From Burke:
7 Day operations will run through April 8th, if conditions remain favorable, we will reopen Mid Burke Express & upper mountain for back-to-back last days of shredding, Saturday April 14th & Sunday April 15th.


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> hilarious April fools joke that results in loss of customers for the last weekend



Agreed. If it was a joke it was just stupid.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2018)

Mohawk in CT closing today. In the past they've had customer appreciation day the last day of the season, free skiing for all. But today i see they are selling $30 tix.  not sure if because it happens to fall on Easter or they just changed plans.


----------



## Edd (Apr 1, 2018)

bluebird said:


> And today is April fool's day:razz:! Closing date is actually April 8.





bdfreetuna said:


> hilarious April fools joke that results in loss of customers for the last weekend





VTKilarney said:


> Agreed. If it was a joke it was just stupid.



Holy shit you were right! I closed the page right away to check out other hills. Hopefully, for Sunapee’s sake, most are reading another line further than I am. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Apr 1, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> hilarious April fools joke that results in loss of customers for the last weekend



Open till the 15th.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Apr 1, 2018)

Jack Frost is closing today 
Blue Mountain next weekend 
Big Boulder is going to be open weekends as weather permits.
 I’m leaving for Utah on Tuesday and the weather doesn’t look good.


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 1, 2018)

We have passes to Sunday River for April 14 and 15 and plan to hit Killington once in May.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 1, 2018)

Mt. Peter in Warwick, NY had their last day Thursday 3/29.

Mountain Creek in Jersey plans on being closed mid-week this week and re-opening next weekend for the last 2 days of the season on Bear Peak.  I skied there yesterday and the conditions on Bear were still great with a good base.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Apr 1, 2018)

Okemo pushed out to April 22nd.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 1, 2018)

Don’t see how Wawa makes 4/15, even next weekend looking dicey given how thin the base was yesterday and how fast it was going, Smith headwall was down to bare rock and dirt in a few spots...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mister moose (Apr 1, 2018)

Winter in the Canyon, Spring at Bear and other southeast faces.  Superstar going strong.  Speedo King hasn't even made an appearance yet.  When you're skiing trails like Roundabout closing isn't even on the horizon.


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 1, 2018)

machski said:


> Okemo pushed out to April 22nd.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Hoping this pushes Mount Snow to keep going another week past April 15th.

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2018)

sull1102 said:


> Hoping this pushes Mount Snow to keep going another week past April 15th.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app



Short of a massive change in the weather pattern to many days in a row of complete blow torch, they easily have the snow to pull that off....  Just gotta see how many people show up the next few weeks to keep them spinning the lifts....


----------



## kingslug (Apr 2, 2018)

Snow forecast for next weekend.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2018)

I've heard this upcoming weekend is the last for Stratton...but can't find anything official announcing such.


----------



## Pez (Apr 2, 2018)

Ski Butternut's last day was yesterday the 1st.  Bummed I missed it, was up in Stowe for the weekend.


----------



## Pez (Apr 2, 2018)

RE stratton

 I just saw a "end of season lodging deals" event on their web page for this coming weekend


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 2, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I've heard this upcoming weekend is the last for Stratton...but can't find anything official announcing such.



April 8th is closing day at Stratton.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 2, 2018)

Glenn said:


> I've heard this upcoming weekend is the last for Stratton...but can't find anything official announcing such.



liftie at gondola confirmed next sunday is it for Stratton. 

there is still a lot of snow on the hill...


----------



## HD333 (Apr 2, 2018)

Gunstock last day was yesterday.  Still a good amount of snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> liftie at gondola confirmed next sunday is it for Stratton.
> 
> there is still a lot of snow on the hill...



We've seen a few winters where they've closed with quite a bit of snow on the hill. It's a bit disappointing.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 2, 2018)

Attitash says they will be open next weekend


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have heard Stratton is state-mandated closing as opposed to other mountains who can dictate their own.

Not sure if that's true about Stratton or not though.


----------



## trackbiker (Apr 3, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I have heard Stratton is state-mandated closing as opposed to other mountains who can dictate their own.
> 
> Not sure if that's true about Stratton or not though.



I asked several years ago on their last day with great conditions why they were closing. I was told that the foreign seasonal help had leases running out and already had their tickets to return to their home countries scheduled when they arrived.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 3, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I have heard Stratton is state-mandated closing as opposed to other mountains who can dictate their own.
> 
> Not sure if that's true about Stratton or not though.




Stratton is on private property, not state or federal land, so purely a business decision, like all of the others that are closing this week end or have already closed.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 3, 2018)

skimagic said:


> Stratton is on private property, not state or federal land, so purely a business decision, like all of the others that are closing this week end or have already closed.


Thanks, I'll have to let my buddy know who gave me the bad info.
Stratton should be pushing it at least another week if that's the case, but I cannot say I'm surprised.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2018)

The other factor to consider is who is showing up late season? Passholders or ticket buyers?  If a mountain is selling a bunch of tickets, then they're atleast bringing in some revenue late season.  Most late season crowds tend to be passholder heavy, so the daily yield the mountain is taking in is down.  The economics of the ski business will dictate that at some point, for the majority of ski areas out there, they'll shut the doors for the season rather than add on a few likely profit loss days at the end. If you've got an area like Stratton, where within roughly a 30 minute driving distance they'll be at least 2, if not 3 other ski areas spinning lifts this weekend, then that already small pool of potential ticket buyers is further dwindled.

Mount Snow, with the parks at Carinthia in particular, has a late season advantage over most other areas in the region for drawing that smaller pool of potential ticket buyers.  The park crew in general will show up more than the non park crew in fringe season and/or fringe conditions.  Stratton, while they certainly have a solid park scene, just doesn't have the reputation that Mount Snow does, and chooses as of now, not to try and really up their park game, which would likely draw more fringe season ticket buyers....


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 3, 2018)

drjeff said:


> The other factor to consider is who is showing up late season? Passholders or ticket buyers?  If a mountain is selling a bunch of tickets, then they're atleast bringing in some revenue late season.  Most late season crowds tend to be passholder heavy, so the daily yield the mountain is taking in is down.  The economics of the ski business will dictate that at some point, for the majority of ski areas out there, they'll shut the doors for the season rather than add on a few likely profit loss days at the end. If you've got an area like Stratton, where within roughly a 30 minute driving distance they'll be at least 2, if not 3 other ski areas spinning lifts this weekend, then that already small pool of potential ticket buyers is further dwindled.
> 
> Mount Snow, with the parks at Carinthia in particular, has a late season advantage over most other areas in the region for drawing that smaller pool of potential ticket buyers.  The park crew in general will show up more than the non park crew in fringe season and/or fringe conditions.  Stratton, while they certainly have a solid park scene, just doesn't have the reputation that Mount Snow does, and chooses as of now, not to try and really up their park game, which would likely draw more fringe season ticket buyers....



I could be wrong but the majority of the clientele of Stratton also doesn't seem like a die hard bunch to me.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I could be wrong but the majority of the clientele of Stratton also doesn't seem like a die hard bunch to me.



Short of some folks associated with the Stratton Mountain School and/or the Stratton Wintersports Club, I fully agree with you S.T.!!


----------



## skimagic (Apr 3, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to let my buddy know who gave me the bad info.
> Stratton should be pushing it at least another week if that's the case, but I cannot say I'm surprised.



I agree they should go another week since I'm a passholder but traditionally they close the weekend. I was also shocked Windham shut down April 1, thier traditional closing day.   

Looks like I'm jumping onto a peaks pass, I'm just a little wary of the long range forecast, looks wet.

Dumb info , okemo and Bromley are partially on stare land, okemo going to the 22nd and Bromley is done this weekend


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Stratton, while they certainly have a solid park scene, just doesn't have the reputation that Mount Snow does, and chooses as of now, not to try and really up their park game, which would likely draw more fringe season ticket buyers....



Coming from however many seasons we were at Snow, the park scene at Stratton is hardly noticeable. I'd say there are pluses and minuses to that. :lol:


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Apr 3, 2018)

With what looks like yet another southern vt favored storm it will be very interesting to see how the festival crowd mixes with some late season day trippers at Snow. I wonder how well known minus-zero is to the typical northeast skier who may be looking for some last season pow turns..... That being said, cant wait to be a fly on that wall!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I wonder how well known minus-zero is to the typical northeast skier.....



No clue when we rolled into Stratton last year. I had seen it online. "Oh, it's that electronic stuff...this should be interesting." It was...even during the daylight hours. Most of the hullabaloo was confined to the base area/village. Skiing was pretty normal from what I remember. Aside from the occasional costume on the hill. The music was a bit loud in the base area. Yeah, I sound old.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 3, 2018)

Stratton just extended the season another weekend. Closed Monday through Thursday 4/9-4/12 and reopening Friday through Sunday 4/13-4/15. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Apr 3, 2018)

Glenn said:


> No clue when we rolled into Stratton last year. I had seen it online. "Oh, it's that electronic stuff...this should be interesting." It was...even during the daylight hours. Most of the hullabaloo was confined to the base area/village. Skiing was pretty normal from what I remember. Aside from the occasional costume on the hill. The music was a bit loud in the base area. Yeah, I sound old.


But at least you still look like 12 tops!! [emoji12] [emoji12] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Apr 3, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Stratton just extended the season another weekend. Closed Monday through Thursday 4/9-4/12 and reopening Friday through Sunday 4/13-4/15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Good news for skiers!  And tickets will only be $25 next weekend.  $99 right now.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2018)

drjeff said:


> But at least you still look like 12 tops!! [emoji12] [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Me and the Mrs. got carded at the Riverbend Market the weekend before last. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 4, 2018)

WoodCore said:


> Stratton just extended the season another weekend. Closed Monday through Thursday 4/9-4/12 and reopening Friday through Sunday 4/13-4/15.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Very nice! That's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 4, 2018)

The South Central PA Mountains Liberty, Roundtop, and Whitetail are now all closed Roundtop and Whitetail were closed on 3/25 and Liberty closed on 3/31.  

They all could've likely opened again this weekend.  However, the demand just isn't there...


----------



## catskillman (Apr 5, 2018)

This is classic Hunter again,,,,,,,,,,

The daily email sent this morning stated that Hunter would be closing on the 15th.  

THEN - I get an email from them at 11am, saying they are going to evaluate opening next weekend on this Sunday.

So I decided to call the mountain and see what they had  to say.....

the recorded report states they will close on the 15th.

The human operator said the last she heard it was the 15th but they may close during the week.  When I mentioned the 2 dates out there she just laughed.


So typical.... no communication or coordination among the associates....ever..

Time will tell............

They also keep pushing Pond Skimming for Saturday.  The weather is calling for snow and a high of 33.  There is no way they would have it in that weather, they have cancelled it several times due to weather understandably.  Let's see what happens......


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 5, 2018)

From Burke:

Sunday, April 8th will be our last day of ski/ride operations for our lower mountain trails and running the base area lift, Sherburne Express.  Ski/ride operations will close midweek next week, Monday, April 9th through Friday, April 13th and open to wrap up the 2017+18 winter season, Saturday, April 14th and Sunday, April 15th.


----------



## skiur (Apr 6, 2018)

catskillman said:


> This is classic Hunter again,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> The daily email sent this morning stated that Hunter would be closing on the 15th.
> 
> ...



A lot more people will make it across the pond if it is frozen solid!


----------



## Pez (Apr 6, 2018)

Anyone know if the sunbowl lodge at stratton is going to be open this weekend?


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 6, 2018)

Pez said:


> Anyone know if the sunbowl lodge at stratton is going to be open this weekend?



Closed for the season.


----------



## Pez (Apr 6, 2018)

bummer.  i like that side to avoid the crouds


----------



## Glenn (Apr 6, 2018)

Pez said:


> bummer.  i like that side to avoid the crouds



x2

It'll be the shuttles this weekend.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 6, 2018)

Here is my latest compilation of ski areas. A few of them moved their projected closing date. Still a lot of options out there.

*Eastern Closing 2018 : April’s Second weekend or Is It Still Winter?*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...-aprils-second-weekend-or-is-it-still-winter/


----------



## skimagic (Apr 6, 2018)

catskillman said:


> This is classic Hunter again,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> The daily email sent this morning stated that Hunter would be closing on the 15th.
> 
> ...



Today, hunter announced they will be open Monday, for $35, then evaluate operations from there.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 6, 2018)

MadPatSki said:


> Here is my latest compilation of ski areas.



Good list! 

Looking at the Vermont dates, April 15 is not a crazy date for Stowe to close but is in the mix (was that discussion here or another thread?)

A recent email from EPIC happened to give their other dates:

Closing Days - Get In Your Last Turns of the Season!
How many more days can you rack up on the mountain? Get there before they close for the season!
Park City: April 8
Vail: April 15
Stowe: April 15
Heavenly: April 22
Breckenridge: April 22
Whistler Mountain: April 22
Blackcomb Mountain: May 21​
So that bolsters my view that Stowe closing on Apr-15 is not "a Vail thing", nor from the above dates does it seem that EPIC closes especially early as some sort of Vail-wide rule.

Again, based on this year's two trips I went on to Vail and Park City, to specifically to check out who bought us and what's in store for Stowe, I'm watching like a hawk for the first negative signs of change, but this closing date doesn't seem to be one of them.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 6, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Good list!
> 
> Looking at the Vermont dates, April 15 is not a crazy date for Stowe to close but is in the mix (was that discussion here or another thread?)
> 
> ...



To me it says it is a "Vail thing"


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2018)

Stowe is closing about a week early.  It's probably a Vail thing.  I'm sure in their minds they can justify it because April 1st fell on a Sunday and they can technically say they made it to the third weekend in April. 

 Historically the average has been about April 20th regardless of snow depth.  Even the epic 400+ inch 2000-2001 winter when ttb skiing was still had by hikers until the middle of May, they still closed early.  Not reflected in this data set, but I lived there at the time and when they closed 3rd weekend in April the Mansfield side of the mountain was still 100% open.

http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/Vermont/stowe.php



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 6, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> *Stowe is closing about a week early.  It's probably a Vail thing. * I'm sure in their minds they can justify it because April 1st fell on a Sunday and they can technically say they made it to the third weekend in April.



Put me down on this side of the ledger as well. 

 April 22nd would be the closing date given all the snow up there, had Vail not been in charge, IMHO.  

Maybe even April 29, _IF_ the snowpack was really stellar.  Vails closes early for $$$ = known fact.


----------



## abc (Apr 6, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> Good list!
> 
> Looking at the Vermont dates, April 15 is not a crazy date for Stowe to close but is in the mix (was that discussion here or another thread?)
> 
> ...


”The list” is 1) all out west, 2) on an extraordinarily poor snow year for much of those resorts on the list. (Stowe did NOT have an extraordinarily poir snow year) So, I don’t see any relevance of “the list”. 

Whats more relevant is historical closing dates compared with closing dates after Vail took over. 

For Stowe, this is just the beginning of Vail ownership. So this year’s early closing (compared to historical) may or may not be due to the new owner. All we can say is the new Vail ownership did NOT extend their closing date beyond traditional dates. 

Some of the other mountains on the very list had been in Vail’s hand a few more years. Particularly Park City and the Tahoe mountains (missing from the list: Kirtwood and Northstar) Would be interesting to compare closing dates pre vs post Vail ownership.


----------



## machski (Apr 7, 2018)

abc said:


> ”The list” is 1) all out west, 2) on an extraordinarily poor snow year for much of those resorts on the list. (Stowe did NOT have an extraordinarily poir snow year) So, I don’t see any relevance of “the list”.
> 
> Whats more relevant is historical closing dates compared with closing dates after Vail took over.
> 
> ...


The west is different, many resorts on federal land have defined operating periods and cannot operate outside of those.  Vail itself falls into that.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Apr 7, 2018)

Some western ski area probably would have much more trouble making money late/early season since so many of there customers fly there. None come close to the New England ski areas in local density. I know they blame it on some bird but not all are effected so maybe it's more about making a profit. A lot also don't open in November.


----------



## skimagic (Apr 8, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I have heard Stratton is state-mandated closing as opposed to other mountains who can dictate their own.
> 
> Not sure if that's true about Stratton or not though.



I rode up with a Stratton guest relations member. He did say that Stratton MTN has one of the highest bear densities in the state.  There are dens off test pilot.its likely then that the state put a restriction on when sun bowl, and kidderbrock went in.  Stratton did give away 1,000 acres of bear habitat when sun bowl was built and did a study.  I'm not sure what their permit says but liftsare running next weekend.

I saw a bear and cub on challenger trail at mtsnow last spring.  Pretty cool, it wasn't interested in the skiers, just beelined towards Olympic.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 9, 2018)

abc said:


> For Stowe, this is just the beginning of Vail ownership. So this year’s early closing (compared to historical) may or may not be due to the new owner. All we can say is the new Vail ownership did NOT extend their closing date beyond traditional dates.



Agreed. Will be interesting to see what happens in future years. For now it looks like they are closing a week early and I'd tend to think Vail is the reason, but we certainly need to see if that trend continues to know for sure.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 9, 2018)

I skied Stowe on Saturday and there is a ton of snow.  Much more than Sugarbush especially in the woods.  When they close next weekend they will still have most of their terrain available.  If they are going to close so early then they should consider doing less snowmaking to save that money also.  They are leaving feet of snow on the trails when they close.


----------



## Zand (Apr 9, 2018)

Just went up to wachusett to pick up boots from the shop. Signs out front say reopening Saturday and Sunday. Temps look spring-like this weekend too. Coverage still looks great and this week looks cold up to Thursday


----------



## cdskier (Apr 9, 2018)

Hawk said:


> I skied Stowe on Saturday and there is a ton of snow.  Much more than Sugarbush especially in the woods.  When they close next weekend they will still have most of their terrain available.  If they are going to close so early then they should consider doing less snowmaking to save that money also.  They are leaving feet of snow on the trails when they close.



This got me curious a bit to look at snow totals...if the snow reports are to believed, Sugarbush has one of the lowest (if not the lowest) snowfall totals in VT this year while Stowe has the 3rd highest behind Jay and Smuggs.

Some resorts that I looked at either didn't list the info on their website or already wiped it out as they are closed for the season, but here's the current totals from places I did find (I didn't look at every single resort in VT). Interesting numbers... So what did SB do to anger Old Man Winter so much this year?

SB - 167
Stratton - 171
Magic - 174
MRG - 181
Burke - 188
Mt Snow - 191
K - 220
Bolton - 222
Stowe - 259
Smuggs - 292
Jay - 363


----------



## slatham (Apr 9, 2018)

cdskier said:


> This got me curious a bit to look at snow totals...if the snow reports are to believed, Sugarbush has one of the lowest (if not the lowest) snowfall totals in VT this year while Stowe has the 3rd highest behind Jay and Smuggs.
> 
> Some resorts that I looked at either didn't list the info on their website or already wiped it out as they are closed for the season, but here's the current totals from places I did find (I didn't look at every single resort in VT). Interesting numbers... So what did SB do to anger Old Man Winter so much this year?
> 
> ...



Yes I watch several areas very closely (Brom/Magic being "home" mountains, Sugarbush has family, and Stowe has the "stake"). Sugarbush was in a very weird and unusual (unprecedented?) snow hole when compared with Stowe and SoVT. While Stowe typically gets more than Sugarbush, it's not typically 92" (which is 55%) more than Sugarbush. Its also hardly ever, over the course of the winter, more than Bromley and Magic. 

But SoVT delivered this year, especially this spring. Case in point was last Saturday - 6-8" at Brom/Magic, 3-4" at the Bush, 2" at Stowe.......


----------



## cdskier (Apr 9, 2018)

slatham said:


> Yes I watch several areas very closely (Brom/Magic being "home" mountains, Sugarbush has family, and Stowe has the "stake"). Sugarbush was in a very weird and unusual (unprecedented?) snow hole when compared with Stowe and SoVT. While Stowe typically gets more than Sugarbush, it's not typically 92" (which is 55%) more than Sugarbush. Its also hardly ever, over the course of the winter, more than Bromley and Magic.
> 
> But SoVT delivered this year, especially this spring. Case in point was last Saturday - 6-8" at Brom/Magic, 3-4" at the Bush, 2" at Stowe.......



Driving up Friday evening kind of epitomized the season. It was snowing pretty good driving up Rt 100 but as soon as I got out of the Granville Gulf area it pretty much just stopped snowing all of a sudden.


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 9, 2018)

Hawk said:


> I skied Stowe on Saturday and there is a ton of snow.  Much more than Sugarbush especially in the woods.  When they close next weekend they will still have most of their terrain available.  If they are going to close so early then they should consider doing less snowmaking to save that money also.  They are leaving feet of snow on the trails when they close.



Not sure it's all snowmaking. They had massive snow dumps in the woods. I was chest deep in powder (good) semi-lost in new untracked territory alone (bad) in the Stowe woods a couple of weekends ago, where the high winds kept taking the snow from the woods and 'refreshing' the trails with fresh powder run after run, day after day (high winds weren't fun but the constantly refreshed powder on main trails was awesome).


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm at mount Snow today and the word is daily thriugh the 22nd. And it's a great day. Dumping snow. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 10, 2018)

Praying for warmer weather this weekend..or all that good stuff at Stowe will be closed..


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 10, 2018)

chuckstah said:


> I'm at mount Snow today and the word is daily thriugh the 22nd. And it's a great day. Dumping snow.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


Looks like they're now selling tickets for next week too. Someone pointed out that the CT schools go vacation next week so they might actually get a pretty good crowd. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 10, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Praying for warmer weather this weekend..or all that good stuff at Stowe will be closed..



It feels like the forecast is changing hourly. As of right now, we might get Friday at warm temp but skiing in the rain, where Sat and Sun look winter cold where they'll keep the bumps closed. 

Stratton may have more luck being closer to the southern warm front.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 10, 2018)

*Eastern Closing 2018 : Calendar creep closures – Week 3*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2018/04/10/eastern-closing-2018-calendar-creep-closures-week-3/

Here is this week's list. The title says it all, regardless of the amount of snow on the ground, many ski areas will be calling a season this weekend. Go skiing.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 10, 2018)

Mansfields weather changes so much..most of the reports dont show the peak temp. Would hate to see it ice up..but it gets friggin cold up there..but could also dump...we..shall see...ill be there.


----------



## flakeydog (Apr 11, 2018)

This year is essentially been below average to average until mid-march according to the Snow Stake at Mt Mansfield.  Contrast this to last year which was higher than average and 2015-16, a total crap year.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 11, 2018)

Teleskier said:


> It feels like the forecast is changing hourly. As of right now, we might get Friday at warm temp but skiing in the rain, where Sat and Sun look winter cold where they'll keep the bumps closed.
> 
> Stratton may have more luck being closer to the southern warm front.



I'm hoping for dry weather Saturday to get some turns in at Stratton. NWS Albany isn't giving much of a timeline for the rain. Reading the forecast discussion earlier, it sounded like it was more of an afternoon/evening event. We'll see.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 11, 2018)

Yup..forecast is rain this weekend...then I'll ski in the friggin rain...and my wife...will complain...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 11, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Yup..forecast is rain this weekend...then I'll ski in the friggin rain...and my wife...will complain...



I hear Hunter may reopen Saturday and close for Sunday... Fingers crossed...  Still a shit ton of snow..


----------



## Jully (Apr 11, 2018)

Zand said:


> Just went up to wachusett to pick up boots from the shop. Signs out front say reopening Saturday and Sunday. Temps look spring-like this weekend too. Coverage still looks great and this week looks cold up to Thursday



Saw that. That is impressive. I will probably swing out to use my last max pass day. I can't get any further north this weekend sadly, so thrilled they are opening.


----------



## 180 (Apr 11, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I hear Hunter may reopen Saturday and close for Sunday... Fingers crossed...  Still a shit ton of snow..


So ridiculous, Open Friday maybe Saturday?  Good thing Belleayre is open.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I hear Hunter may reopen Saturday and close for Sunday... Fingers crossed...  Still a shit ton of snow..



I sure hope they are open Saturday! Will be a nice day to end the season with!


----------



## catskillman (Apr 11, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> I sure hope they are open Saturday! Will be a nice day to end the season with!



They can sell a lot of beer on a sunny deck day.....I am sure that is being taken into consideration........


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hunter is open Saturday...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter is open Saturday...


Peaks knows that booze sales ='s $$ - at least their marketing director sure knows that me and my wife add to Peaks F&B bottomline line in a significant way!!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji12] [emoji12] 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2018)

drjeff said:


> Peaks knows that booze sales ='s $$ - at least their marketing director sure knows that me and my wife add to Peaks F&B bottomline line in a significant way!!! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji12] [emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ditto for me at Wildcat. I don’t even want to know the numbers.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2018)

It may be possible to get a few non rain runs in Saturday AM. NWS Albany has a bit more detail on the timing; saying later afternoon. We'll have to see what the next few model runs show.


----------



## makimono (Apr 12, 2018)

Jully said:


> Saw that. That is impressive. I will probably swing out to use my last max pass day. I can't get any further north this weekend sadly, so thrilled they are opening.



I'm hoping to get one more day at wawa but I work Saturday and it sounds like they're hedging on Sunday per FB  _"We're not done yet! Lifts will be spinning 8am - 4pm Saturday & Sunday (weather permitting)"_

Saturday should be glorious 8) Sunday looks a little cold and wet


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2018)

Okay got the day off now I'll be at Cannon tomorrow. Maybe Mt Snow Saturday.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2018)

I keep looking at the weekend weather, hoping to get up to Jay Peak for one last weekend when it's in the 50s or 60s for warm spring skiing, but Mother Nature has decided that this is apparently the never-ending winter.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I keep looking at the weekend weather, hoping to get up to Jay Peak for one last weekend when it's in the 50s or 60s for warm spring skiing, but Mother Nature has decided that this is apparently the never-ending winter.



Maybe the last weekend of April at this point for actual 50s/60s. Next weekend perhaps 40s if we're lucky. At the moment I'd say areas that plan on going into the first weekend of May shouldn't have too much difficulty making it.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2018)

Stowe is looking rather..variable.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

Which has changed to a good amount of snow..hmm
https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339

Today's snow conditions
Stowe Mountain Resort: OpenSnow
Machine groomed


Open trails
54/115

Open lifts
2/13
​
Base

30"




37°FSnow depth



W 5 mph


Summit

60"



31°FSnow depth



W 5 mph
​

Recent snowfall



2"


72 hrs

2"


48 hrs

1"


24 hrs​


Forecast



4"


*Today*



38° 27°


4"


Sat



28° 14°


3"


Sun



18° 13°


6"


Mon



​​


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

What say the Weather Gods????????


----------



## slatham (Apr 13, 2018)

kingslug said:


> What say the Weather Gods????????



Speaking as a weather _guy_....Still very uncertain. Recent models show Jay being too far NORTH, with a narrow sweet spot of Sugarbush and Stowe. But as I stated elsewhere this is a game day decision based on where the narrow band of snow sets up. Believe nothing until it is on the ground. But someone looks to get a "plowable" snow......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 13, 2018)

Speaking of the weather, it just touched 80 here!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

Well..im at stowe for sure....reports showing snow all week now..


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 13, 2018)

gfs is still showing a mixed shitshow for the entire weekend in vt...


----------



## WinS (Apr 13, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> gfs is still showing a mixed shitshow for the entire weekend in vt...



Don't know if I believe this yet,  but the Weather Channel has upgraded the snow over the next couple of days.  Take a look at Sugarbush Valley on weather.com App.  Today was creamy and really nice skiing and riding.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 13, 2018)

I would love for you to be right win. I'm not believing it yet either. sticking to the catskills tomorrow to stay in the warm and below the ra*n. I still have a skiVT 5 pack to use at sugarbush, and 2 killington max pass days, so I'm not done with vt quite yet


----------



## slatham (Apr 13, 2018)

Rely on the GFS and weather channel (really Win?) at your peril.....

Where the line b/w sleet and snow sets up, and how it moves, it's far from settled.  From the pros at BTV

 The resulting ptype will
be a transition from rain to mainly snow with some sleet mixing
in along the Canadian border southward to a line extending from
around Alexandria Bay eastward to St. Johnsbury. South of that
line where the warm nose is more prominent, rain will transition
to mainly a sleet and freezing rain mix. Through the day snow
accumulation north will be in the 1-4" range with ice.

Wintry mixed precipitation will
continue through Sunday as cold high pressure remains wedged
under warmer air aloft. Models continue to show a colder
solution with each run, with fairly good consensus in the
overall picture. However, there is still some model-to-model
discrepancies in the details, including how far south the cold
air pushes and how warm/deep the warm layer is aloft. These
seemingly minor differences have major implications on
precipitation types and amounts, making for a challenging
forecast.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2018)

WinS said:


> Don't know if I believe this yet,  but the Weather Channel has upgraded the snow over the next couple of days.  Take a look at Sugarbush Valley on weather.com App.  Today was creamy and really nice skiing and riding.



Nws Burlington office seems more optimistic on more snow too in their latest forecast discussion. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Today was great spring skiing though. Whole mountain skied well


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

Mansfield is one tall mother..they do get the goods..plus its closing weekend so it has to be good..


----------



## VTKilarney (Apr 13, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I would love for you to be right win. I'm not believing it yet either. sticking to the catskills tomorrow to stay in the warm and below the ra*n. I still have a skiVT 5 pack to use at sugarbush, and 2 killington max pass days, so I'm not done with vt quite yet



You may be sorry.......


----------



## abc (Apr 13, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Nws Burlington office seems more optimistic on more snow too in their latest forecast discussion. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Today was great spring skiing though. Whole mountain skied well


Remember last weekend...

The Cats got a foot when a couple inches were the forecast. So good luck those of you who're in the position to take advantage of it. 

Someone is going to get a foot of snow. And someone else will get 1/2 in of ice!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2018)

Not a stellar day...nothing new..frozen groomers..hope tonight brings it..


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 14, 2018)

Skiing Hunter's last day today. Better than expected, sunny, warm, hero snow.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2018)

I would have done that but felt that since we have a place here..gotta go. Expecting some accumulation tonight.
Now im drinking in a jewelry store while the wife accumulates..more shiney things.
Think ill drag her to a hardware store..


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2018)

Dumping freezing rain now..


----------



## machski (Apr 14, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Dumping freezing rain now..


Snowing pretty good in St. Albans now but on our drive up, Burlington was pure sleet.  It should change over for you later tonight, hopefully elevation increases the totals.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Teleskier (Apr 14, 2018)

Yesterday at Stowe was amazing! I had low expectations that expected cold air and rain. Instead we had warm temps with buttery soft spring snow, with everything open with soft easy snow, even Goat was a fun breeze. We also had many bonus periods of spring sun and blue skies to get some vitamin D in. I saw fellow teleskiers everywhere... most everyone on the mountain were the hard core die hards. Each run just skied right onto the chair. Most often trails to yourself. I skied first to last chair. Wonderful day! Yesterday alone was worth the trip!!

It satisfied my need for a spring skiing day - I can end the season in peace now. 

This morning was the complete opposite. All the warm soft snow froze. Many trails which were open yesterday were closed today (like Goat). Even the grooming in soft snow froze into icy corduroy. It was NOT fun. I think the average number of runs of everyone I talked to was 4. I called it quits after the 7th run. Just not fun, especially on my powder teleskis. The stowe snow report playfully called it "some of the most challenging turns of the season."

It's been snowing like mad outside the house since closing time - hoping for fresh powder tomorrow.

FWIW - I had multiple mountain workers tell me that the April 17 closure date was set by the state, not Vail.

Fingers crossed for a great last day of skiing tomorrow!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 14, 2018)

Yeah..i really need some good bump runs..spring snow..friday for me at work was a bit..stressful..the drive adter was ok unfil rt 100..then fog and some huge potholes..but im having fun buying stuff for the condo and drinking cider and IPAs


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 14, 2018)

machski said:


> *Snowing pretty good in St. Albans now* but on our drive up, Burlington was pure sleet.



Family in St. Albans said they're seen every type of precipitation imaginable today, rain, sleet, snow, with wind & nastiness.   Told them I'm in shorts & a tee-shirt in blue sky 85 degree sun and about to hit the soft serve stand!



Teleskier said:


> FWIW - I had multiple *mountain workers tell me that the April 17 closure date was set by the state, not Vail.*



It's April 15th, not April 17th, and I'm not buying that either, unless it was a very recent change by State of Vermont. As in, just in the last few weeks recent change.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 15, 2018)

Got a big 2 inches
And its still coming down..might be as good day
And so it is. Groomers are good. The shnozzle bonded with the ice and its still coming down. The bumps are rather a different story though.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## kingslug (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## kingslug (Apr 15, 2018)

Old school..new school


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Old school..new school


----------



## skimagic (Apr 15, 2018)

andrec10 said:


> Hunter is open Saturday...



Hunter and Bellyare  closed yesterday for season , Plattekill is running today 

Hunter  season snow   109"
Bellyare                      155"
Plattekill                     144"


----------



## Harvey (Apr 15, 2018)

Great day at Plattekill yesterday. Bluebird, soft snow and the usual vibe.


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 15, 2018)

Expo, Beaver Pond, and Andre’s were quite good today!!! Timbuktu and Kitz Woods were well, more challenging


----------



## cdskier (Apr 15, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's April 15th, not April 17th, and I'm not buying that either, unless it was a very recent change by State of Vermont. As in, just in the last few weeks recent change.



Agreed. Why would the state of VT tell Stowe they need to close by an early date like that, but not tell others like Jay or Killington that are also on state forest land that they need to close at that same time?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Agreed. Why would the state of VT tell Stowe they need to close by an early date like that, but not tell others like Jay or Killington that are also on state forest land that they need to close at that same time?


Yeah, I lived in Stowe for the better part of a decade and maintain close ties to the region.  I've never heard of the state getting involved in a closing decision.

By and large the locals are pretty pissed with the Vail culture.  Some local friends are talking about printing Stowe Mountain Company T-shirts to sell.  Not that such a thing would change anything, but more as a middle finger to the not so great new neighbors.   The cop attitude about the snowballs and what not has not gone over well.  Stowe used to have the most rowdy tailgate scene in the East.  For years there used to be what was called the "Prohibition party." The mountain used to rope off Chin Clip in April and drag a bunch of kegs up there with snowcats for a locals only party.     Now you have no snowball signs up.  Pretty pathetic

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Apr 15, 2018)

Vail is trying to turn their newly acquired mountains into ski destinations like...Vail!

Maybe they’ll sell it off again if they lose money on it. How would they lose money? If all your locals (and day trippers) ski your butt off on the cheap season pass but buy nothing else. Not stay on the mountain, brown bag your lunch...? Maybe Vail will get the message that Stowe is just another ski hill full of local cheapskates...like MRG!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 15, 2018)

abc said:


> Vail is trying to turn their newly acquired mountains into ski destinations like...Vail!
> 
> Maybe they’ll sell it off again if they lose money on it. How would they lose money? If all your locals (and day trippers) ski your butt off on the cheap season pass but buy nothing else. Not stay on the mountain, brown bag your lunch...? Maybe Vail will get the message that Stowe is just another ski hill full of local cheapskates...like MRG!


I guess the point I'm making is Stowe has had a very tight knit community with it's businesses and townspeople for many decades. The skiing history was so  palpable more so than anywhere in the state when I moved there in 95. 

Even back then though, there was the town and the Mountain Company.  There was always a bit of separation between the two. 

Vail has further didvided the ski resort from the town.  Locals miss the Mountain Company which seems inconceivable knowing the former relationship between the two entities.

I get the investment by Vail and desire to make money, but be respectful of the skiing history in town and don't try and reinvent the culture. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Apr 15, 2018)

I here there skier visits are not up much. That sounds awful for a ski area that dropped its season pass price in half. Maybe they will sell.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 15, 2018)

deadheadskier said:


> I get the investment by Vail and desire to make money, but *be respectful of the skiing history in town and don't try and reinvent the culture. *



You just described the antithesis of Vail Resorts, Inc., where they attempt to standardize their "product".


----------



## kingslug (Apr 16, 2018)

Now that we own a place up there we will be more involved in what is going on up there. Vail, isn't going anywhere. While their investment is a drop in the bucket for them , its just a start. And yes they don't care about the local culture, which is a shame. They don't cater to the brown baggers, they want the 200 buck a bottle wine buyer. We looked at the condos on the mountain but they where not for us. Our place is is town, not secluded on the mountain. We have been visiting local stores, shops. Best place for me was the the iron works shop where we bough a coat rack. Also a local art shop where we got some cool lamps made by a local artist. Hanging out at the VT Cider company was also very cool. I guess we will see what happens over time.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 16, 2018)

kingslug said:


> We looked at the condos on the mountain but they where not for us. Our place is is town, not secluded on the mountain. We have been visiting local stores, shops. Best place for me was the the iron works shop where we bough a coat rack. Also a local art shop where we got some cool lamps made by a local artist. Hanging out at the VT Cider company was also very cool.



This is, IMO, the only approach to having property in the mountains. Anything else would leave us feeling like visitors, and empty.  Good on you king.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 16, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Now that we own a place up there we will be more involved in what is going on up there. Vail, isn't going anywhere. While their investment is a drop in the bucket for them , its just a start. And yes they don't care about the local culture, which is a shame. They don't cater to the brown baggers, they want the 200 buck a bottle wine buyer. We looked at the condos on the mountain but they where not for us. Our place is is town, not secluded on the mountain. We have been visiting local stores, shops. Best place for me was the the iron works shop where we bough a coat rack. Also a local art shop where we got some cool lamps made by a local artist. Hanging out at the VT Cider company was also very cool. I guess we will see what happens over time.





Harvey said:


> This is, IMO, the only approach to having property in the mountains. Anything else would leave us feeling like visitors, and empty.  Good on you king.



I think I know more people in the local stores in the MRV than I do in my town in NJ.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 16, 2018)

belleayre was such a good move this past weekend. I knew that Vermont was going to be a mess and that the snow projections were super wishful thinking. 2:20 minutes drive to belleayre, soft snow in the 65 degree sun, about 90% of terrain open, even some snow in the woods to poach (some very technical skiing, hopping dirt patches etc), an epic deck party bbq and pond skim, and back home in Brooklyn by 6 PM for date night with my girl.

hit my 50th day and 1,000,000th tracked vertical foot. first time I've hit these milestones. 

2 killington days left before I'm done for the year


----------



## kingslug (Apr 16, 2018)

Good move..saturday was a waste..sunday was pretty cool..in the freezing rain but good enough for 3.5 hours..got the mrs to dl nosedive many times..even when the top was a slidefest..then showed her Rimrock which had a sporty entrance..and she kept wanting to go back for more..Progress!!!


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Apr 18, 2018)

Looks like another Southern-VT favored storm with higher elevation totals throughout VT for Thursday-Friday... Highs in the 40s this weekend finally


----------



## skimagic (Apr 18, 2018)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Looks like another Southern-VT favored storm with higher elevation totals throughout VT for Thursday-Friday... Highs in the 40s this weekend finally



I saw 3-5 " , then the sun and warmth.  I'll be at mt snow closing day Sunday for some real spring skiing.  Okemo also closes Sunday, that leaves Killington and sugarbush for VT into May?  Is Mt Ellen closed for year yet?


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2018)

skimagic said:


> I saw 3-5 " , then the sun and warmth.  I'll be at mt snow closing day Sunday for some real spring skiing.  Okemo also closes Sunday, that leaves Killington and sugarbush for VT into May?  Is Mt Ellen closed for year yet?



Jay will be open into May as well (including DAILY all the way through May 1).

And yes, Mt Ellen closed a couple weeks ago as per their usual schedule. Sugarbush is down to just the terrain accessed by the Super Bravo, Heaven's Gate, and Castlerock chairs now as the Gate House and North Lynx areas had their final weekend this past one.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 18, 2018)

There's still snow on the ground at our place in SoVT from the storm earlier this week. We were out in the yard doing spring cleanup last weekend. This winter just keeps rolling!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 18, 2018)

Here is this week's rundown.

[h=2]Eastern Closing 2018: Mixed bag options – Week 4[/h]
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2018/04/18/eastern-closing-2018-mixed-bag-options-week-4/



After a mixed bag of weekend, this week looks closer to a normal Spring skiing weekend. No more pond skimming competitions in freezing temperatures.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2018)

MadPatSki said:


> Here is this week's rundown.
> 
> [h=2]Eastern Closing 2018: Mixed bag options – Week 4[/h]
> https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2018/04/18/eastern-closing-2018-mixed-bag-options-week-4/
> ...



Just a note about Sugarbush...they are only daily through this weekend. Then they go weekends only the next two weeks to get them to the May 5/6 weekend.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 18, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Just a note about Sugarbush...they are only daily through this weekend. Then they go weekends only the next two weeks to get them to the May 5/6 weekend.



Thanks. The worst part is I remember seeing it, but didn't change my draft.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 18, 2018)

The Cat is in excellent shape !  44 out of 48 trails.
They were closed Mon/Tues w/ the 'non crystaline precipitation", but came back strong today.
Should have no problem being the last ones in NH...


----------



## sull1102 (Apr 18, 2018)

2Planker said:


> The Cat is in excellent shape !  44 out of 48 trails.
> They were closed Mon/Tues w/ the 'non crystaline precipitation", but came back strong today.
> Should have no problem being the last ones in NH...


They already  are the last in NH I think...

Sent from my LG-H820 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WinS (Apr 18, 2018)

cdskier said:


> jay will be open into may as well (including daily all the way through may 1).
> 
> And yes, mt ellen closed a couple weeks ago as per their usual schedule. Sugarbush is down to just the terrain accessed by the super bravo, heaven's gate, and castlerock chairs now as the gate house and north lynx areas had their final weekend this past one.


yes but over 40 trails. And some of the best including castelrock 100% open.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 18, 2018)

WinS said:


> yes but over 40 trails. And some of the best including castelrock 100% open.



Oh absolutely! CR still being open is pretty awesome.


----------



## 180 (Apr 18, 2018)

going to try for Friday...


----------



## kingslug (Apr 20, 2018)

Off to utah


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 20, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Off to utah


Sounds rough.  Try to have a good time.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2018)

Im trying..lol.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2018)

And as crazy as it sounds but im missing the east right now. Everything here is groomed out..not a mogul in sight..warm temps make most of the terrain pure mank. Need..some..moguls...


----------



## 180 (Apr 21, 2018)

Killington is skiing amazing.  Tons of snow!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 21, 2018)

180 said:


> Killington is skiing amazing.  Tons of snow!


Agreed place was off the hook.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Apr 21, 2018)

kingslug said:


> And as crazy as it sounds but im missing the east right now. Everything here is groomed out..not a mogul in sight..warm temps make most of the terrain pure mank. Need..some..moguls...



Conditions primo at Killington today. Forgot you were heading out to Utah this week. Thanks!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 22, 2018)

Guess ill be at K next weekend.


----------



## Zand (Apr 22, 2018)

Add me to the at Killington list. The conditions and snow depth are surreal enough...but the amount of people that showed up to ski it is absolutely nuts. Spring skiing isn't dead.


----------



## caribchakita (Apr 22, 2018)

Ok Wildcat or K'ton next weekend...decisions, decisions..


----------



## kingslug (Apr 22, 2018)

And this is what is needed to keep the hills open..maybe stowe will get the message


----------



## Jully (Apr 22, 2018)

Sugarloaf extending their season to May 5 to 6. Didn't expect that at all! I'm busy May 5th... So daytripping to SL isn't going to work sadly... Would be awesome otherwise.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 22, 2018)

I don't throw the "e" word around often, but this weekend was definitely some epic spring skiing at sugarbush. I don't know if you could ask for two better days. Good crowd both days too. I kept thinking people would disappear today but even at 4 when I finally left there were still a good amount of people on the mountain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 22, 2018)

Closing day at Mt. Snow today was pretty awesome!! Too bad it's over for Snow, there's tons of snow up there.

Lots of peeps showed up at Mt Snow too for closing day. License plates from all over the North East in the lot.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Closing day at Mt. Snow today was pretty awesome!! Too bad it's over for Snow, there's tons of snow up there.
> 
> Lots of peeps showed up at Mt Snow too for closing day. License plates from all over the North East in the lot.


A good number of day tickets and rental gear on the hill today as well..

Such a shame it's a hard closing, as it felt more like a late March great Spring day, when you know in your head that you still have 2 to 3 more weekends until closing than the actual closing day!!

Spent most of my day on the naturals and trees (Uncle's, Hop, The Fantastics, Tramline to Sap Tapper, Ledge, Overbrook, One More Time, Jaws, Olympic, The trials) and they were all great with little to no barespots!! 

Crazy good last day for Mount Snow!!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xlr8r (Apr 22, 2018)

Was at Okemo for their last day today, and it did not suck.  Maybe not the huge crowds of Killington or Sugarbush, but the Sunburst 6 had about a 5 min wait until lunch.  Just yoyoed that thing all day, 23 runs, over 30,000 vertical feet, biggest vert for me all year.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 24, 2018)

Many options open this weekend. Decisions, decisions.


Eastern Closing 2018 : Spring has sprung – Week 5

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2018/04/24/eastern-closing-2018-spring-has-sprung-week-5/


----------



## MadPatSki (May 10, 2018)

*I guess AZ website was down when I posted last week's Eastern Closing post. Many changes in the last 2 weeks....we are now down to 2 ski areas still open in the East.

Consistent as Mothers’ Day Skiing (again) – Eastern Closing Thread 2018 – Week 7*

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...ing-again-eastern-closing-thread-2018-week-7/



Here is this week's post. As mentioned above, Jay was hoping to add an extra weekend, but Mother Nature had other plans for Mothers' Day at Jay Peak.


So again this season, it comes down to St-Sauveur and Killington. MSS decided to open tomorrow Friday.


----------



## JimG. (May 10, 2018)

Going fast


----------



## 180 (May 10, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Going fast


you skiing tomorrow


----------



## JimG. (May 11, 2018)

180 said:


> you skiing tomorrow



Skiing done for me...I'll be trout fishing tomorrow, maybe in the Cats but more likely close to home.


----------



## kingslug (May 11, 2018)

done...sad...


----------



## Jcb890 (May 11, 2018)

I'm done too.  I was happy to hit 35 days and 500,000+ vert. though.


----------



## Smellytele (May 11, 2018)

Was at K today. Maybe the end for me. Did walk up to ski downdraft. Was able to ski almost down to the canyon lift.


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 11, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Was at K today. Maybe the end for me. Did walk up to ski downdraft. Was able to ski almost down to the canyon lift.


Nice! I was wondering how bad the walk out was going to be....just couldn't talk myself into it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 11, 2018)

Same here. Skiing mostly solo I couldn't talk myself into a Downdraft run.  I did manage 3 middle Ovation runs with continuous snow, but walk in, and walk back to SS

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (May 12, 2018)

ALLSKIING said:


> Nice! I was wondering how bad the walk out was going to be....just couldn't talk myself into it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using AlpineZone mobile app



Walkout wasn't too bad. Walked for 100 yards right above the canyons lift then was able to ski another 300 yards to just about the flats and walked 3-5 minutes back to the lodge


----------



## MadPatSki (May 16, 2018)

We still have a few options in the East, even if you want to ride a chairlift...and both ski areas are looking beyond this weekend.

Victoria, you can ski on your Birthday – Eastern Closing 2018 – Week 8
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2018/05/16/victoria-you-can-ski-on-your-birthday-eastern-closing-2018-week-8/


----------



## JohnBelly (May 17, 2018)

MadPatSki said:


> It's that time again. There are still many ski options left... go skiing while you still can!!!
> 
> Eastern Closing Thread 2018 …No fooling with Easter skiing – Part 1
> https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...ad-2018-no-fooling-with-easter-skiing-part-1/



Great Listing over all <3


----------



## Smellytele (May 17, 2018)

Well at least one more day of skiing the wrod headwall. Looks like down to just SS.


----------



## JohnBelly (May 17, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Well at least one more day of skiing the wrod headwall. Looks like down to just SS.
> 
> View attachment 23897



Which place is this?


----------



## Smellytele (May 17, 2018)

JohnBelly said:


> Which place is this?



Killington. Superstar


----------



## MadPatSki (May 23, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]The title says it all. K is officially calling a season on Saturday will MSS is still planning to spin until Sunday.[/FONT]


The end is near - Eastern Closing 2018 - Week 9 and possibly last

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...astern-closing-2018-week-9-and-possibly-last/


----------

